# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما بالنا نحن الألوكيات لا نحب بعضنا كما يحب الألوكيون بعضهم في الله ؟؟!!

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخواتي الغاليات  .. 
###
 وما أجمل الغيرة في طاعة لله وعبادة له سبحانه  جل جلاله 
(دعونا نبين ( إنا إحنا كمان معشر) الألوكيات عندنا ذاك الحب  في الله كما هو عندهم ولنجمع  أكبر قدر ممكن من المشاركات في موضوع الحب في الله غالياتي 
 فإني والله أحبكن في الله وأسأله أن يجمعنا على طاعته ومحبته في الدنيا والآخرة  ولنبدأ أخواتي 
 ولكن نريد حماسة هذه المرة ولا نريد أن تخبو مشاركاتنا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحبك الله وأكرمك ورفع قدرك غاليتي 
: )
لا داعي لمقارنة حال الأخوات أو (الألوكيات) بالأخوة فالفرق بين عددنا وعددهم كما ترين !
وعلى كل حال فالحب في الله أراه بين أسطرنا, وألسمه في غالب مشاركات الأخوات الحبيبات, ورغم أني لم أطلع على الموضوع الذي ذكرتيه, لكني متأكدة أن الوضع سيتحسن كثيرا -إن شاء الله- بزيادة عدد الأخوات,وسترين ما يسرك
لكن ساحتنا مازالت في مهدها!

همتك في جذب الأخوات إلى المجلس : )

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وإياكِ غاليتي 
حياك الله حبيبتي الغالية التوحيد وبارك الله فيك فأنت كما عهدتك غاليتي من السباقات دوما في مشاركتك
وأحسنتِ القول غاليتي في تعليقك حول ساحتنا وأنها في بداية مهدها و نرجو من الله أن تنمو نموا ملحوظا ويزداد عدد أخواتنا في الله لننعم بصحبتهن داخل استراحة النساء في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

وننتظر مشاركاتك حبيبتي في الله وهمتك أنت أيضاً فيما يتعلق بموضوع الحب في الله وجذب الأخوات  الى بستاننا هذا

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ما تحاب اثنان في الله إلا كان أقربهما إلى الله أشدهما حبا لصاحبه ".
اللهم اجعلنا من المقربين اليك والمتحابين في جلالك كي تنعم علينا بظلك ورحمتك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك

----------


## مريدة العلم

الأخوة في الله مثل علاقة اليد والعين
فحينما تتأذى اليد تدمع العين
وحينما تدمع العين تمسحها اليد
(رسالة وصلتني)


أحبكن في الله أخواتي الفاضلات الكريمات

----------


## مروة عاشور

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((سبعة يظلهم الله بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله, الإمام العادل, وشاب نشأ بعبادة الله, ورجل قلبه معلق في المساجد, ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه, ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال, فقال: إني أخاف الله, ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم يمينه م تنفق شماله, ورجل ذكر الله خاليا ففاضت عيناه)), متفق عليه.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أخيتي في السماء شمس ٌ  تعانقها الغيوم 
أو ربما قمرٌ يتألقُ .. وتعانقه النجوم 
ولكن بين أخوتنا  قلوب ٌ تتعانقُ وعيون 
وكفنا لا يعرفُ الصفاح .. بل عناق ٌ لكفِّ أخيّةٍ يصون 
 بوركتما  حبيبتاي وننتظر المزيد ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

وهذا موضوع طيب ذو صلة, للأخت حليمة جزاها الله خيرا..

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=38372

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وأكرر الرد على ما أوردته غاليتي حليمة الهاشمي  والتي نفتقدها هي وقلبي مملكة وربي يملكه و الغالية حورية الجزائرية وأم شهد وأمة الله شميسة وبعض أخواتنا واللاتي أسأل الله لهن الفرج القريب والمغفرة والرحمة 
سبحان الله تبنى الصداقات على اساسات عديدة منها المحمود ومنها المذموم ولكن شتان ما بين صداقة بنيت على اساس حب الله والحرص على الصديق ارضاء لله وحبا لله وبين صداقة بنيت على مصلحة خسيسة 
وأقصد هنا الصداقة بين أفراد الجنس الواحد ( حتى لا يكون مأخذا علي ) طبعا من باب الدعابة ونسأل الله غالياتي ان نكون ممن احب في الله فذلك هو السمو بعينه والارتقاء وأن نكون ممن قال فيهم الله سبحانه:" الأخلاء بعضهم لبعض عدو الا المتقين

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

المقصود بالاخــــــــــ  ـــوة في الله : هي رباط ايماني يقوم على منهج الله ,ينبثق من التقوى ويرتكز على الاعتصام بحبل الله ,وهي صفة ملازمة للايمان ,وخصلة مرافقة للتقوى ,اذ لااخوة بدون ايمان ولا ايمان بدون اخوة ,قال تعالى :"انما المؤمنون اخوة "
آدابها :
ان يكون عاقل ,حسن الخلق ,تقيا ,ملازم للكتاب والسنة .شروط الأخوة في الله : 
1_ان تكون الاخوة خالصة لله تعالى .
2_ان تكون قائمة على التناصح في الله .
3_ان تقوم على التعاون والتكافل في السراء والضراء .
حقـــــــــوق الأخوة في الله :
 المواساة بالمال ,ان يكون كل منهما عونا لصاحبة ,ان لايذكره الا بخير ,ان يدعوة باحب الاسماء اليه ,ان يعفو عن زلاته ,ان لايكلفة مايشق عليه ,ان يدعو له ولأولاده .

ثمرات الأخوة في الله  : 
1 - انه يتذوق حلاوة الأيمان.
2- انه يستشعر محبة الله ورسوله ويجد حلاوتها في قلبه .
3-  ان المحبه في الله هي عنوان التوفيق في الدنيا ورضوان الله في الآخرة .
4- ان ينال الأمن ويعد من الذين يظلهم الله بظله يوم لاظل الا ظله 5- أن المتحابين في الله مع الذين انعم الله عليهم من المرسلين والنبيين والشهداء والصالحين يوم القيامة .
6- ان الداعي الى الاخوة والمحبة في الله له نصيب بالخير والاجر .
7- وأخيرا ًفان أهم ثمرة بأن جزاءها الجنة .

وسائل توثيــــــــق عرى المحبة :
 1-اذا أحب الرجل أخاه فليخبرة انه يحبه 
2- اذا لقي أخاه فليطلق وجهه عند اللقاء .
3- اذا لقي اخاه فليبادر بمصافحته .
4- اذا فارق الأخ أخاه فليطلب منه الدعاء له في ظهر الغيب 
5- أن يؤدي له حقوق الأخوة كـــــــاملة .
6- أن يكثر من زيارتة من فترة لأخرى .
7- أن يقدم له الهدايا في المناسبات  .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

إلى كل زهرة .. في بستان الألوكة اليانع ..
أهدي هذه الأنشودة .. 
http://www.almeshkat.net/index.php?pg=audio&ref=844

----------


## أم المؤدب

بارك الله فيكن حبياتي في الله موضوع رائع 

لي عودة  إن شاء الله

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وإياكِ أختنا  الغالية أم المؤدب  حياك الله  وننتظر مشاركاتك معنا

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

يقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في الإخاء: (( والله إنه ليطول عليَّ الليل إذا تذكرت أخي في الله فأتمنى الصباح فإذا أصبح الصباح، عانقته شوقاً إليه ))وورد في ترجمة عمر : "أنه تذكر معاذاً في الليل, ومعاذ يصلي معه دائماً, فما نام عمر من الشوق حتى صلَّى الفجر حتى قال: أين أخي معاذ ؟ قال: أنا عندك, فعانقه وبكى..!".
**************************
( أخوة الإيمان ) جزء من محاضرة (إنما المؤمنون أخوة ) للشيخ عائض القرني
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...&audioid=21380
**************************
أحبكنَّ في الله وأسأل الله كما جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا في جنة عالية قطوفها دانية....
وبارك الله فيك أختي على هذا الموضوع الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياكِ الله ريحانة القلب زاد المعاد .. وسلمت أناملك غاليتي على هذه المشاركة الطيبة ...
ونرجوكِ أيا غالية - وبقية الأخوات ِ ايضا - ألا تطلن الغياب علينا -.. ولا تحرمننا المشاركة أيضا فنحن بانتظار المزيد

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

إلى كلّ ألوكية ٍ في الله أحببتها :
شذى الإخاء يفوح من معانيك                  يعم بالخير يجري في مراقيك
إني وربي مسرور بصحبتكم                      لا تحرميني يا أخت من معانيكِ
الله يعلمُ ما في القلوب ِ وضميرها               من الوداد  وإني اليوم أهديكِ 
لو كنتُ أملك ُ في الأشعارِ ناحيةً                لجئتُكِ اليومَ بالديوانِ أهديكِ

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

إلى كلِّ أختٍ ألوكيةٍ في الله أحببتها ... 
 سيري أخيّتي رقيقة الوجدان .. صادقة اللسان 
خاشعةً للقرآن  .. عابدةً للرحمن ..
حالمةً بضياء الجِنان ..
 بارّة بالوالدين .. ناشرةً لدين الإسلام ..
سيري حبيبتي .. قوية َ العقيدةِ والإيمان ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

كلمات ٌ منتقاة  .. وتساؤلات !!  انتقيتها إليكن حبيباتي لأنها تركت الأثر الكبير في قلبي 
الأخوة في الله تعالى اعلمي أخيتي أن الأخوة ليست مجرد كلمة ، إنما هي خلقٌ ينبع من الداخل 

نحن بحاجة الى التناصح فيما بيننا 

أتمنى أن تكوني معي في أوقاتِ الشدائد 

لا تنتظري مني أن أشكركِ على إحسانك إلي فقد أنسى ذلك 

 لا تظني أن أختك ِ لا تخطيء 

فمن طلبت أختاً بلا عيبٍ بقيت بلا أخت 

إذا أخطأت في حقك .. فأين أنتِ عن خُلُقِ العفو قال تعالى :" والعافين عن الناس" 

هل بحثتِ عن عذرٍ لي إن أخطأت ُ في حقك 

هل أنت ممن يفرحون بعيوبي ؟!
أوصيكِ أن تتفقديني دوماً .. وأن تسألي عني 
لماذا إذا أصابني الفتور .. تبتعدين عني ، أين الأخوة في الله ؟؟
فقد كنت أتوقع منكِ أن تأتي إلي.. وتنصحيني وتدعي لي بالثبات 
ولكني تفاجأت لمّا علمت بأنك ِ تتكلمين فيّ  وتغتابينني 
عجباً لكِ .. أهذه الأخوة التي تعرفينها .. أنتِ مقصرة ٌ في زيارتي والاطمئنان عليّ
إن العلاقات بين الناس ..تحتاج إلى صبرٍ عظيمٍ فالنفس ُ البشريةُ مجبولةٌ على النقصِ والجهلِ والظلم ِ 
سؤال ٌ أخير غاليتي : بصراحة : هل تدعين لي في صلاتك ؟

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

المتآخون في ظل الله سبحانه وتعالى - كما أشارت أختنا الغالية التوحيد  سابقا  جزاها الله خيراً-
روى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الله يقول يوم القيامة أين المتحابون بجلالي اليوم ؟ أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل الا ظلي " رواه مسلم 

والحديث المذكور سابقاً .. أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله .. - وذكر منهم - ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرّقا عليه " رواه البخاري
ويكفي المتحابين في الله شرفا وفضلاً أن يكونوا تحت عرش الله مطمئنين يوم يخاف الناس وتكون الشمس منهم بمقدار ميل

----------


## سيدة ريفية

من قال اننا لا نحب بعضنا بعضا ؟؟؟؟
الحب في الله حب تعجز عن وصفه القصائد ..وتعجز اللغة عن نحته من عمق المشاعر ..
اخواتي في الله :
بحكم أنني أستاذة بالجامعة لي علاقات متشعبة ..ولي زميلات عمل وصديقات ..
لكن والله مايبلغ حبي لهن ولا حبهن لي مبلغ محبتي لأخواتي في الله حتى وإن فرقتنا الحدود ..وسحقا للحدود ..
أتعرفين يا راجية ..حين ترفعين يديك للدعاء وتتصلين برب العباد تتذكرين من يقاسمنك هذه الحلاوة ..
تقاسمني هموم الحياة وهموم الإبداع كثيرات ..لكن شتان بين من تنادم حرفي وفكري وبين من روحها ترفرف حول روحي ..
الحب في الله أن تدمع عيني حين أعود للألوكة وأجد راجية تركت لي رسائلا تسأل عن حالي لا يداخلها الشيطان ويوسوس لها فتنثني وتقول :؛
تبا لها لم ترد عي أين كرامتي ؟؟
بل إنها تلتمس لحورية كل الأعذار ويتفطر قلبها لأنها عدمت وسائل السؤال ..
الحب في الله أن أعرف أنك تحبينني لأنك وقت الفجر تعرفين اننا نتجه معا صوب وجهة واحدة لغتنا واحدة وأنني في بحر أدعيتك سفين وأنك في سحري قبس ..
الله الله على من لم يجرب الحب في الله ..
والله الله على من لم يجرب غير الحب في الله وفاتته المقايسة والمقارنة بينهما ليظهر له حسن الحب في الله ..
أنا عائدة ..ومحبة ..ومخلصة 
واقسم أمام كل من قرأ سطوري هذه ان الحب في الله عزاء وشفاء وأنس 
أختكم في الله حورية من قريتها الهادئة

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

> حياكِ الله ريحانة القلب زاد المعاد .. وسلمت أناملك غاليتي على هذه المشاركة الطيبة ...
> ونرجوكِ أيا غالية - وبقية الأخوات ِ ايضا - ألا تطلن الغياب علينا -.. ولا تحرمننا المشاركة أيضا فنحن بانتظار المزيد


وسلمت أناملك يا غالية على هذا الموضوع الطيب
وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا تحت ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله...
وبارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجزاك الله الجنة............

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

ريحانة قلبي وقرة عيني حورية الجزائرية :
اعلمي حبيبة القلب : 
امام الحب في الله تنثني الكرامة ..خجلاً لعلاقة ٍ يغبط أبطالهَا النبيون 
أمام الحب في الله .. يخسأ الشيطان .. وليعلم أنه.. ومن الله ملعون 
ولا خيرَ فيّ -قرةَ عيني- إن لم أوجد لك الأعذار .. بل ويعلم الله أن القلب ليملؤه القلق غاليتي عليك .. ولسان حاله يلهج لله -لك ِ ولأخواتي- بالدعاء .. 
ولكم تهنأ النفس فور رؤية اسمك من بين المشاركات .. لأنها تعلم أن غاليتي حينها هي من الله لا زالت بخير وعافية ورضوان 
حياك ِ الله غاليتي حورية .. فلقد أثلجت الصدر والله بعودتك واطمأننا عليك أيا حبيبة ودمتِ لي أختاً في الله غالية قريبة
وأسأل الله جل في علاه .. أن يرد لنا صغيرتنا قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه .. وأم شهد وبقية أخواتنا اللواتي فقدناهن .. ونرجوا ان يكون المانع خيرا ً بإذن الله ..
وحياكِ الله .. يا سويداء القلب .. ونحن بانتظار ِ مشاركاتك ِ

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أخيتي الغالية .. زاد المعاد 
 يامن تجمعني بها كلمة .. تثقل بها الموازين يوم القيامة وترجح 
 يا من تحلم معي ومع بقية نساء المسلمين  .. بأن يخيم طيف المحبة والكرامة على الأمة الإسلامية ..
يا من تحلم معي .. بيوم ٍ تعود البسمة إلى شفاه كل الأطفال .. والنساء .. 
 يوم تجف فيه  دموع الألم ..  وتصدر فيه أصوات بالحق تهدر .. أصوات بالتوحيد تزأر .. وتزلزل أرضاً تحت أقدامِ عدوها 
 وتثبت أن نور الحق .. مهما خفت َ نوره لا بد سيظهر  .. بقوة عقيدة  وحبٍ في الله صادق ٍ 
وإياكِ  و حياكِ الله غاليتي زاد المعاد .. وبوركتِ ولا زلنا بانتظارِ مشاركاتك

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

الأخوة في الله نعمةٌ وفضل 
يقول الله سبحانه :
     " واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداءً فألّف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمتهِ إخواناً وكنتم على شفا حفرةٍ من النار فأنقذكم منها كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تهتدون " 

فجعل المولى عز وجل الأخوة منحةً الهية ً ، ونفحةً ربانيةً يهبها الله للمخلصين الصادقين ، يمحى بها الأحقاد الجاهلية .. ويزيل بها العداوة والبغضاء فتتوحد القلوب وتتآلف النفوس على المنهج الواحد .. والعقيدة الواحدة

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

الأخوة في الله طريق ٌ لمحبةِ الله تعالى :
 تحصيل ُ محبةِ الله تعالى غايةُ قلوب ِ الموحدين ، وقد بينت النصوص أن محبة الله تعالى تتحصل بمحبة الإخوان وحسن عشرتهم ومواساتهم وموالاتهم والتزاور بينهم .
جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
أن رجلاً زارَ أخاً له في قريةٍ أخرى فأرصد اللهُ له على مدرجته مَلَكاً  فلما أتى عليه قال : اين تريد ؟ قال : أريد أخاً لي في هذه القرية . قال : هل لك عليه من نعمة تَرُبُّها ؟ قال : لا غير اني أحببته في الله عزّ وجل  . قال : فإني رسول الله إليك َ بأنّ الله قد أحبَّك كما أحببتَه فيه ".
* عن أبي إدريس الخولاني قال دخلت مسجد دمشق الشام فإذا أنا بفتى برّاق الثنايا وإذا الناس حوله إذا اختلفوا في شيء  أسندوه إليه وصدروا عن رأيه فسألت عنه  فقيل هذا معاذ بن جبل فلما كان الغد هجّرت ُ فوجدت قد سبقني بالهجير وقال اسحاق بالتهجير .. ووجدته يصلي فانتظرته حتى اذا قضى صلاته جئته من قبل وجهه ، فسلمت عليه فقلت ُ له : والله إني لأحبك لله عز وجل . فقال : أ الله ؟؟  فقلت أالله . فقال : أالله . فقلت : أالله . فأخذ بحبوة ردائي فجبذني إليه وقال : أشر . فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " قال الله عز وجل وجبت محبتي للمتحابين في ّ والمتجالسين فيّ والمتزاورين فيّ والمتباذلين فيّ ". 
 رواه أحمد

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

الأخوة في الله طريق لحلاوة الإيمان واستكمال عراه 
* يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
   "  من اعطى لله ومنع لله وأحب لله وأبغض لله وأنكح لله فقد استكمل ايمانه "
* يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
  " ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان : أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما وأن يحب َّ المرء لا يحبُّه إلا لله وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره   أن يُقذَفَ في النار "
* ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
    " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب َّ لأخيه ما يحبُّ لنفسه"

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

يا أخي المسلم في كل مكان وبلد
 أنت مني وأنا منك كروح في جسد
وحدة قد شادها الله أضاءت للأبد
 وتسامت بشعار قل هو الله أحد 
يا أخي المسلم إنا دعاة الحق المبين

 ورسول الله وافى رحمة للعالمين 
وكتاب الله يهدي بسناه الحائرين
 وهو للكون ضياء وهدى للعالمين 
يا أخي المسلم في كل مكان وبلد 
انت مني وأنا منك كروح في جسد 
يا أخي المسلم والإسلام دين للإله
 في حماه قد تساوى كل فرد بسواه 
فبلال كعلي ليس من فرقٍ تراه 
كلنا لله عبدٌ وله تعلوا الجبـــاه

----------


## الفتية

السلام عليكن حبيباتي في الله ممكن أعرف ما معني الالوكيات التي تذكرونهن في الموضوع

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته غاليتي الفتية 
 وحياك الله .. أما بالنسبة للإجابة عن سؤالك فالمقصود بلفظة الألوكيات : نحن النسوة المنتسبات الى هذا المنتدى الطيب .. وهو نسبة إلى الألوكة 
 ولكن  .. أين مشاركتك يا غالية ؟؟!

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أخواتي أنتن لي دفقة من حنان ...
أنتنّ لي بسمة من آمال ...
وآمال قلبي .. ومشعل دربي 
وأنتنّ لي ضياء المدى والزمان ...
  حفظكن الله لي وأسأله أن كما جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا في جنة عالية  قطوفها دانية ...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

مَن لكَ بأخيكَ كله؟!
أعطِ أخاك ولِن لهُ .. ولا تطِع فيهِ حاسداً فتكونَ مثلَهُ ..
غداً يأتيكَ الموتُ .. فيكفيكَ فقدُهُ .. وكيفَ تبكيهِ بعدَ الموتِ
 وفي الحياةِ .. ما كنتَ ما أديتَ حقَّهُ...؟!

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أخيّتي الحبيبة يا  أخت العقيدة  :
أنتِ في منتدانا .. 
وإن شئتِ فقولي :
أنا في روضةِ حبٍّ وإخاءٍ وأمل .. 
أنا (في الألوكة ) في ساحةِ عزمٍ وتفانٍ ويدٍ لم تدر ِ ما معنى الملل ..
فاقتربي أخيتي منا .. حتى نراكِ .. لوحةً .. لن تكتمل َ بسواكِ 
واقتربي يا أخت .. الآن .. فقد ولى زمان النوم ِ إذ حان العمل .. 

أين مشاركاتكن أخواتي الغاليات ... ؟؟!

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

تقبل الله طاعاتكن غالياتي .. 
 وبارك لكن في رمضان .. 
وأسأله جل في علاه أن يعتق رقابنا من النيران ..
 أين أنتن .. يا من تحدوكن الهمة العالية .. ؟؟
أين مشاركاتكن .. حول الأخوة في الله .. ؟؟

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياكن الله وبياكن أخواتي الفاضلات 

بارك الله لنا فيك اختي الفاضلة الراجية  وأثابك الفردوس الاعلى على رقة شعورك

أحبك الذي احببتنا فيه وأسأل الله جل وعلا ان يظلنا بظله يوم لاظل إلاظله 

ما أجمل اخوتكن
وما احلى صحبتكن 
ولأن عز في الدنيا اللقاء فبالاخرة لنا رجاء 

أحبكن في الله

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبتنا الغالية طويلبة مغربية 
أحبَّكِ الله  الذي احببتنا من أجله .. 
إلى كل ألوكية .. أحببتها في الله .. 
أختاه أيتها الأمل ...
أي تلك الزهرة التي أينعت في بيداء قلبي ..
فحنت عليها دماء شراييني كما يحنو الندى على زهور الوداد ..
وتحدو محبتي لكم أريحية الصبا وشاعرية الوجود ...
فإنّا في الله نحبكن ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حبيبتي في الله ...
 لِنَكُن في هذه الدنيا .. كما النحلة .. 
إن أكَلَت .. أكَلَت .. طيّبا ..
وإن أطعمَت .. أطعمَت طيبا ..
وإن سقطت  على شيء لم تكسره ولم تخدشه ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

رويداً رويداً غاليتي
يكفي في مجلسنا تواجد أشخاص من مثل نور تواجدك في المجلس 
غاليتي راجية رحمة الله 
بلا نحن الألوكيات نحب بعض في الله وهل هناك شك غاليتي!
من هنا أقول لكي ولأخواتي في المنتدى الألوكةجميعاً
أحبكن في الله ياغالياتي
لكــن
لكل غائبه منا معها عذرها أشكرك من كل قلبي على الموضوع وعلى الأضافات الأكثر من رائعه منك
وأشكر أضافة الأخوات لهذا الموضوع



> ( أخوة الإيمان ) جزء من محاضرة (إنما المؤمنون أخوة ) للشيخ عائض القرني






> http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...&audioid=21380
> **************************
> أحبكنَّ في الله وأسأل الله كما جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا في جنة عالية قطوفها دانية....
> وبارك الله فيك أختي على هذا الموضوع الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا...




بارك الله فيك
أحبك الله 



> همتك في جذب الأخوات إلى المجلس : )


أبتســــــــــا  مه 

وأحجز مقري هنا ولي عوده 
خرررررررررروج ضروري>>>أبتسامه

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياك الله قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه .. وأخيراً عدتِ لنا 
ولا يكتمل نورنا أبداً إلا بكن .. حبيباتي 
لك وحشة والله ... وأحبكِ الذي أحببتنا من أجله صغيرتي
وأرِنا همتك التي عهدناها منكِ دائماً غاليتي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أختاً عرَفتُك منذُ كانَ لقاكِ 
حسنى الشمائلِ عاش من رباكِ 
نبعُ الحنانِ يفيضُ منكِ تلطفاً 
فأظلُّ دوماً أشتهي لقياكِ
وردُ الربيعِ أمامَ طيبكِ ينحَني 
وكذا الطيورُ تغارُ من مرآكِ 
ولسوفَ أذكرُ منكِ كلَّ مودةٍ 
ولسوفَ أدعو اللهَ أن يرعاكِ

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وهذا موضوع ذو صلة من الأخت أمة الله شميسة على الرابط التالي :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=32855

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

غاليتي الألوكية :
تلمستُ حبي في كل دربٍ وعانقتُ قلبي لأنكِ فيه ...
قد اشتقت إليكن غالياتي 
فقد طالت غيبة بعض الأخوات ... 
أسأل الله أن يحفظهن من كل سوء ..  و أن يعيدهن لنا سالمات 
كي يعدن البهجة إلى مجلسنا ...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

إخواننا أحب إلينا من أهلينا ...فأهلونا يذكروننا بالدنيا 
وإخواننا يذكروننا بالآخرة...
حبيباتي الغاليات ...
من هنا نبدأ ... وفي الجنة نلتقي بإذن الله تعالى ... فلنجدد همتنا حبيباتي الغاليات ... ولنجدد عهدنا ...
 ولنسارع  في المسير نحو الجنة بإذن الله تعالى ... تتعانق الأيدي بذاك المسير .. ولسان حالها يلهج بالدعاء الى الله العلي القدير ... اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات في القول والعمل .. ونسألك الإخلاص في السر والعلن .. اللهم فاقبل منا وتقبّلنا ... وارزقنا الجنة دار القرار ... واجمعنا بأخيات ... هن نبراس هدى ومنار درب لنا ... في ظلمة الفتن  ...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

قال أحد السلف : 
يا أخي إذا ذكرتني ادعُ لي ..
وإذا ذكرتك أدعو لك ..
فإذا لم نلتقِ فكأنما قد التقينا . 
[ فذاك أروع اللقاء ]

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

الحب في الله :
مساحة كبيرة 
وأرض فسيحة
نباتها الصدق والاخلاص
وماؤها التواصي بالحق
ونسيمها حسن الخلق
وحارسها الدعاء
الروميصاء السلفية ،حورية الجزائرية ، السلفية النجدية ، طالبة علم حنبلية ، الأمل الراحل ، التوحيد ، تعارف ، قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه ، طويلبة مغربية ، أمة الله شميسة ، إشراقة فجر ،أم شهد  وبقية الاخوات .... قد اشتقت إليكن غالياتي والله .. ولكَم أحبكن في الله 
فأهنئ نفسي أني أحبكن في الله 
وأشهده على حبكن فيه 
وأسأله أن يجمعنا في جنات النعيم

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

الود يبقى وحب الله يجمعنا 
على الاخاء وطيب القول قد عبقا
والقلب يخفق إن هبت نسائمكم
فصادقُ الودِّ يجلو الهمَّ والأرقا
واللهُ يجزي أضعافاً مضاعفة
لمن لصاحبِه مستبقا ...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 اليكن هذه المنظومة  ... نقلت من اخت في الله  ... ولا تنسيننا من صالح دعائكن غالياتي
http://audio.ma3ali.net/anasheed.*******.4b952dbacf9d8  4

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

يقول راجي الصمد علي بن احمد
حمداً لمن هداني بالنطق والبيان
واشرف الصلاة من واهب الصلاة
على النبي الهادي وآله الأمجاد
وبعد فالكلام لحسنه اقسام
والقول ذوفنون في الجد والمحبون
وروضة الاريضي السجعوالقريض
والشعر ديوان العرب وكمانال من ارب
فاقبل اذا رمتالأدب اليه من كل حدب
روايةالأشعار تكسو الأديب العاري
وترفع الوضيعا وتكرم الشفيعا
وتطرب الاخوانا وتذهب الأحزانا
وتنعش العشاقا وتونس المشتاقا
وتنسخ الأحقادا وتثبت الودادا
وتقدم الجبانا وتعطف الغضبانا
وتنعت الحبيبا والرشأ المريبا
وخيره ما أطربا مستمعاً وأعجبا
وهذه الأرجوزة في فنها وجيزة
بديعة الألفاظ تسهل للحفاظ
تطرب كل سامع بحسن لفظ جامع
ابياتها قصير ما شأنها قصور
ضمنتها معاني في عشرة الإخوان
تشرح للألباب محاسن الآداب
فان حسن العشرة ما حاز قوم عشرة
واكثر الإخوان في العصر والأوان
صحبتهم نفاق ما زانها وفاق
يلقي الخليل خله بظا اتى محله
بظاهر مموه وباطن مشوه
يظهر من صداقته ما هو فوق طاقته
والقلب منه خالي كفارغ المخالي
حتى اذا ما انصرفا اعرض عن ذاك الصفا
وان يكن ثم حسد انشب انشابالاسد
في عرضة مخالبه مستقصياًمثالبه
مجتهداً في غيبته لميرع حق غيبته
فهذه صحبة منتراه في هذا الزمن
فلا تكنمعتمدا على صديق أبداً
واناطقت الا تصحب منهم خلا
فانكالموفق بل السعيد المطلق
وانقصدت الصحبة فخذ لها في الأهبة
واحرص على آدابها تعدّ من اربابها
واستنب عن شروطها والزم عرىمشروطها
وان اردت علمها وحدهاورسمها
فاستمله من رجزي هذاالبديع الموجز
فانه كفيل بشرحهحفيل
فصلته فصولا تقرّبالوصولا
لمنهج الآداب في صحبةالاصحاب
تهدي جميع الصحب الىالطريق الرحب
سميتها اذ طربابنظمنه واغربا
بنغمة الأغاني فيعشرة الاخوان
والله ربي اسألوهو الكريم المفضل
الهاميالامدادا ومنجي السدادا .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فصل في تعريف الصديق والصداقة 
قالوا الصديق من صدق في حبه وما مذق
وقيل من لم يعطنا في قوله (( انت انا ))
وقيل لفظ لا يرى معناه في هذا الورى
وفسروا الصداقة بالحب حسب الطاقة
وقال من قد اطلقا هي الوداد مطلقا
وآخرون نصوا بأنها اخص
وهو الصحيح الراجح والحق فيه واضح
إذ خلة الصديق عند اولى التحيق
محبة بلا غرض والصدق فيها مفترض
ومطلق الحب أعم ومن ابى فقد زعم
وحدها المعقول عندي ما اقول
هي بلا اشتباه اخوة في الله
--------- 
(فصل فيما ينبغي ان يصادق ويصافا ويصاحب ويوافا) 
اذا صحبت فاصحب ذاحسب ونسب
رب صلاح وتقى ينهاهعما يتقي
من غية وغدر وخدعةومكر مهذب لاخلاق يطرب
للتلاقي يحفظ حق غيبتك يصون ما في عيبتك
يزينه ما زانكا يشينه ما شانكا
يظهر منك الحسنا ويذكر المستحسنا
ويكتم المعيبا ويحفظ المغيبا
يسره ما سركا ولا يذيع سركا
ان قال قولا صدقك او قلت انت صدقك
وان شكوت عسرا افدت منهيسرا
يلقاك بالأمان من حادثالزمان
يهدي لك النصيحة بنيةصحيحة
خلته مدانية في العسروالعلانية
صحبته لا لغرض فذاكفي القلب مرض
لم يتغير ان وليعن الوداد الأول
يرعى عهودالصحبة لا سيما في النكبة
لايسلم الصديقا ان بال يوما ضيقا
يعين ان امر عنا ولا يفوه بالخنا
يولي ولا يعتذر عما عليه يقدر
هذا هو الأخ الثقة المستحق للمقة
ان ظفرت يداكا به فكد عداكا
فانه السلاح والكف والجناح
وقد روى الرواة السادة الثقاة
عن الامام المرتضى سيف الآلهالمنتضى
في الصحب والاخوان انهما صنفان
اخوان صدق وثقة وانفس متفقة
هم الجناح واليد والكهف
والمستند والأهل والأقارب اذنتهم التجارب
فافدهم بالروح في القرب
والنزوح واسلك بحيث سلكوا
وابذل لهم ما تملك فلا يزول مالكا من دونهم لما لكا
وصاف من صافاهم وناف من نافاهم
واحفظهم وصنهم وانف الظن ونعنهم
فهم اعز في الورى ان عنّ خطب او عرى
من احمر الياقوت بلمن حلال القوت
واخوة للأنس ونيلحظ النفس
هم عصبة المجاملة لاالصدق في المعاملة
منهم تصيبلذتك اذ الهموم بدتك
فضلهم ماوصلوا وابذل لهم ما بذلوا
منظاهر الصداقة بالبشر والطلاقة
ولا تسل ان ظهروا للود عما اضمروا
واطوهم مد الحقب طي السجل للكتب
وقال بشر الحافي بل عدةالأصناف
ثلاثة فالأول للدين وهو الافضل
وآخر للدنيا يهديك نجد العليا
وثالث للأنس لكونهابن جنس
فأعط كلا ما يجب وعن سواهم فاحتجب

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فصل في شروط الصداقة وادابها
صداقة الاخوان الخلص الأعوان
لها شروط عدة على الرخا والشدة
والرفق والتلطف والود والتعطف
وكثرة التعهد لهم بكل معهد
البر بالأصحاب من أحكم الأسباب
والنصح للاخوان من اعظم الانسان
والصدق والتصافي من أحسن الاوصاف
دع خدع المودة للأوجه المسودة
فالمحض في الاخلاص كالذهب الخلاص
حفظ العهود والوفا حق لأخوان الصفا
عاملهم بالصدق واصحب بحسن الخلق
والعدل والانصاف وقلة الخلاف
ولا قهم بالبشر وحيهم بالشكر
صفهم بما يستحسن واخف ما يستهجن
وان رأيت هفوة فانصحهم في الخلوة
بالرمز والاشارة والطف العبارة
اياك والتعنيفا والعذل والعنيفا
وان ترد عتابهم فلاتسيء خطابهم
وأحسن العتاب ماكان في كتاب
فالعتب في المشافهة ضرب من المسافهة
وعن امام النحل قاتل كل فحل
عابت اخاك الجاني بالبر والإحسان
حافظ على الصديق في الوسع والمضيق
فهو نصيب الروح ومرهم الجروح
وفي الحديث الناطق عن الإمام الصادق
من كان ذاحميم نجا من الجحيم
لقول اهل النار وعصبة الكفار
فما لنا من شافع ولا صديق نافع
والقرب في الخلائق امن منالبوائق
فقارب الأخوانا وكن لهم معوانا
لا تسمع المقالافيهم وان توالا
فمن اطاع الواشي سار بليل غاش
وضيع الصديقا وكذب الصديقا
وان سمعت قيلا يحتمل التأويلا
فاحمله خير محمل فعل الرجال الكمل
وان رأيت وهنا فلا تسمهم طعنا
فالطعن بالكلام عند ذوي الأحلام
انفذ في الجنان من طعنة السنان
فعد من زلاتهم وسد من خلاتهم
سل عنهم ان غابوا وزرهم ان آبوا
واستنب عن احوالهم وعف عن اموالهم
اطعهم ان امروا وصلهم ان هجروا
فقاطع الوصالا كقاطع الاوصالا
ان نصحوك فاقبل وان دعوك فاقبل
واصدقهم في الوعد فالخلف حق الوغد
واقبل اذا مااعتذروا اليك مما ينكر
وارع صلاح حالهم واشفق على امحالهم
وكن له غياثا اذ الزمان عاثا
واعطهم ما املوا ان اختصبوا او امحلوا

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فصل في اعانة الاخوان في نوائب الحدثان وحوادث الزمان وهو كمارقم
حقيقة الصديق تعرف عندالضيق
وتخبر الاخوان اذا جفىالزمان
لا خير في اخاء يكون فيالرخاء
وانما الصداقة في العسروالاضاقة
لا تدخر المودة الاليوم السدة
ولا تعدّ الخلة الالسد الخلة
عن اخاك واعضد وكنله كالعضد
لا سيما ان قعدا بهالزمان أو عدي
بئس الخليل مننكل من حله اذا اتكل
لا تجف فيحال اخا ضر الزمان او سخا
وانشكى من خطبه فزد من اللطف به
واسع لكشف كربته واحفظ عهود صحبته
وكن له كالنور في ظلمة الديجور
ولا تدع ولا تذر ما تستطيع من نظر
حتى يزول الهم ويكشف الملم
ان الصديق الصادقا منفرّج المضائقا
واكرم الأخوانااذا شكوا هوانا
واسعف الحميمامن حمله العظيما
وانجدالأصحابا ان ريب دهر نابا
اعانهم بماله ونفسه وآله
ولا يرى مقصرا في بذل مال وقرا
فعل ابي امامة مع خلة الحمامة
فان اردت فاسمع حديثهم كيما تعي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حديث الفار والحمامة وهو مثل لمعاونة الاخوان في نوائب الزمان 
روى اولو الاخبار وناقلوا الآثار
عن سرب طيرسارب من الحمام الراعبي
بكريوماً سحرا وسار حتى اسحرا
في طلب المعاش وهو ربيط الجاش
فابصروا على الثرا حبا منقا منثرا
فاحمدوا الصباحا واستيقنوا النجاحا
واسرعوا اليه وأقبلوا عليه حتى اذا ما اصطفوا
حذاءه اصفوا فصاح منهم حازم لنصحهم ملازم
مهلا فكم من عجلة ادنت لحي اجله
تمهلوا لا تقعوا وانصتوا لي واسمعوا
اليّة بالرب ما نثر هذا الحب
في هذه الفلات الا لأمر عاتي
اني ارى حبالا قد ضمنت وبالا
وهذه الشباك في ضمنها الهلاك
فكابدوا المجاعة وأنظروني ساعة 
حتى ارى واختبروالفوز حق المصطبر فاعرضوا
عن قوله واستضحكوا من هوله قالوا
وقدغطى القدر السمع منهم والبصر
ليس على الحق مرا حب معدي للقرا
القي في التراب للأجر والثواب
ما فيه من محذور لجائع مضرور ا
غدوا على الغذاء فالجوع شر داء
فسقطوا جميعا للقطه سريعا
وما دروا ان الردى اكمن في ذاك الغذا
فوقعوا في الشبكة وايقنوابالهلكة
وندموا وما الندم مجد وقد زلّ القدم
فأخذوا في الخبط لحل ذاك الربط
فالتوت الشباك والتفت الأشراك
فصاح ذاك الناصح ما كل سعي ناجح
هذاجزاء من عصى نصيحة وانتقصا
للحرص طعم مر وشره شمّر
وكم غدت امنية جالبة منية
وكم شقا في نعم ونقم في لقم
فقالت الجماعة دع الملام الساعة
ان اقبل القناص فما لنا مناص
والفرك في الفكاك من ورطة الهلاك
اولى من الملام وكثرة الكلام
وما يفيد اللاحي في القدرالمتاح
فاحتل على الخلاص كحيلة ابن العاص
فقال ذاك الحازم طوعا لنصيح لازم
فان اطعتم نصحي ظفرتم بالنجح
وان عصيتم امريخاطرتم بالعمر
فقال كل هاتفكرك في النجاة
جميعنا مطيع لما ترى سريع
وليس كل وقت يضل عقل الثبت
فقال لا ترتبكوا فتستمرم الشبك
واتفقوا في الهمة لهذه الملمة
حتى تطيروا بالشرك وتأمنوا من الدرك
ثم الخلاص بعد لكم علي وعد فقبلوا
مقاله وامتثلوا ما قاله واجتمعوا
في الحركة وارتفعوا بالشبكة
فقال سيروا عجلا سيراً يفوت الأجلا
ولا تملوا فالملل يعوق والخطب جلل
فأمهم وراحوا كأنهم رياح
واقبل الحبال في مشيه يختال
يحسب ان البركة قد وقعت في الشبكة
فأبصر الحماما قد حلقت اماما
وفلّت الحبالة واوقعت خياله
فعض غيضاً كفه على ذهاب الكفه
فراح يعدو خلفها يرجواللحاق سفها
حتى اذا ما يئس اعادلها مبتئسا
واقبل الحمام كأنه غمام
على فلاة قفر من الأنام صفر
فقالت الحمامة بشراكم السلامة
هذا مقام الأمن من كل خوف يغني
وان اردتم فقعوا لا يعتريكم
فزع فهذه الملومات لنا بها النجات
وليبها خليل احسانه جزيل
ينعم بالفكاك من ربقة الشباك
فلجأوااليها ووقعوا عليها
فنادت الحمامة اقبل ابا امامة
فأقبلت فويرة كانها نويرة
تقول من ينادي ابي بهذا الوادي
قال لهاالمطوق انا الخليل الشيق
قولي له فليخرج واذنيه بالمجي
فرجعت واقبلا فار يهد الجبلا
فأبطرالمطوقا فضمه واعتنقا
فقالاهلا بالفتى ومرحبا بمن اتى
قدمت خير مقدم على الصديق الأعظم
فادخل بيمن داري وشرفن مقداري
وانزل برحب ودعة وجفنة مدعدعة

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

واشف جوى القلوب بوصلك المحبوب
فالشوق للتلاق قد بلغ التراقي
فقال كيف انعم ام كيف يهني المنعم
وهل يطيب عيش ام هل يقرّ طيش
واسرتي في الأسر يشكون كل عسر
اعناقهم في غل وكلهم في ذل
فقال مرني ائتمر عداك نحس مستمر
قال اقرض الحباله قرضا بلا ملالة
وخلص الأصحاباواغتنم الثوابا
وحل قيد اسرهم وفكهم من اسرهم
قال امرت طائعاوعبد ودّ سامعا
فقرض الشباكاوقطع الاشراكا
وخلص الحماماوقد رءا الحماما
فاعلنوا بحمده واعترفوا بمجده
فقال قروا عيناولا شكوتم اينا
وقدم الحبوبا للأكل والمشروبا
وقام بالضيافةبالبشر واللطافة
اضافهم ثلاثامن بعد ما اغاثا
فقال ذاك الخلالخير لا يمل
فقت ابا امامه جودا على ابن مامة
وجيت بالصداقة بالصدق فوق الطاقة
البستنا اطواقا وزدتنا اطواقا
من فضلك الجميل وفعلك الجزيل
مثلك من يدخر لريب دهر
يحذر وترتجيه الصحب ان عز يوم خطب
فاذن بالإنصراف لنا بلا تجافي
دام لك الانعام ما غرد الحمام
ودمت مشكور النعم مارن شاد بنغم
فقال ذاك الفار جفا الصديق عار
ولست ارضى بعدكم لا ذقت يوماًفقدكم
ولا ارى خلافكم ان رمتم انصرافكم
عمتكم السلامة في الظعن والإقامة
فودعوا وانصرفواوالدمع منهم يذرف
فاعجب لهذا المثل المعرب المؤثل
او ردته ليحتذى اذا عرى الخل اذى .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فصل باتحاد الصديقين واتصاف كل منهما بصفاتالاخر
الصدق في الوداديقضي بالاتحاد
في النعت والصفات والحال والهيئات
فيكتسى المشوق ما كسي المعشوق
حتى يظن انه من الحبيب كنهه
لشدة العلاقة والصدق في الصداقة
وهذه القضية في حكمها مرضية
اثبتها البيان النقل والعيان
لذاك قال الأول والحق لا يأوّل
نحن من المساعدة نحيى بروح واحدة
ومثلوا بالجسد والروح ذيالتجرد
فالروح ان امرعنا تقول للجسم
انا وقال جد الناظم مستند الأعاظم
من للعلوم قدنشر منصور استاد البشر
ولم هاذا الحكم لم يقترن بعلم
وانه قد ظهرا مشاهداً بلا مرا
فمنه ماجرى لي في غابر الليالي
اصابني يوم الم من غير انذار الم
فاحترت منه عجبا لما فقدت السببا
واستغرقتني الفكر حتى اتاني الخبر
ان صديقا لي عرض لجسمه هذاالمرض
فازداد عند علمي تصديق هذا الحكم فالصدق
في المحبة توجب هذي النسبة
فكن صديقا صادقاولا تكن مماذقا
حتى تقول معلنا (( اني ومن اهوى انا))

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

(فصل في تزاور الأخوان وتلاقيهم) 
تزاور الإخوان من خالص الإيمان
ان التآخي شجرة لها التلاقي ثمرة
لا تترك الزيارة فتركها حقارة
كل أخ زوار وان تناءت دار
وقد رأوا آراء واختلفوا اهواء
في الحد للزيارة والمدة المختارة
فقيل كل يوم كالشمس بين القوم
وقيل كل شهر مثلطلوع القمر
وقيل ما نص الأثرعليه نصاً واشتهر
زر من تحب غبا تزدد اليه حبا
واختلفوا في السغب عن اي معنى ينبي
فقيل عن ايام خوفا من الابرام
وقيل عن اسبوع وقفا على المسموع
وقيل بل معناه زر يوماً ويوماً لا تزر
فاعمل بما تراه في وصل من تهواه
وزر اخاك عارفا بحقه ملاطفا
وان حللت منزله فاجعل صنيع الفضل له
واقبل اذا ما راما منه لهالإكراما
فمن ابى الكرامة حلت به الملامة
وان اتاك زائرا فانهض اليه شاكرا
وقل مقال من شكر فضل الصديق وذكر
ان زارني بفضله او زرته لفضله
فالفضل في الحالين له ووصل
من تهوى صله والضم والمصافحة
من سنةالمصالحة
او كان يوم عيد او جاء من بعيد
هذا هو المشهور يصنعه الجمهور
وقد اتى في الأثر عن النبي المنذر
تصافح الاخوان يسن كل آن ما افترقا
واجتمعا يغشاهما الخير معا.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فصل في محادثة الأخوان
ان رمت ان تحدثا بما مضى او حدثا
لتونس الأصحابا فأحسن الخطابا
واختصر العبارة ولا تكن مهذارة
واختر من الكلام ما لاق بالمقام
من فائق العلوم ورائق المنظوم
واذكر من المنقول ما صح في العقول
واجتنب الغرائبا كيلا تظن كاذبا
وان اخوك اسمعا فكن له مستمعا
والزم له السكاتا واحسن الإنصاتا
ولا تكن ملتفتا عنه الى ان يسكتا
وان اتى بنقل سمعته من قبل
فلا تقل هذا الخبر علمته فيما غير
فلا تكذب ما روى ودع سبيل من غوى .
------------ 
(فصل في مزاح الأخوان ومداعبتهم) 
المزح والدعابة من شيم الصحابة
فانه في الخلق عنوان حسن الخلق
تولي به السرورا خليلك المصدورا
فامزح مزاح من قسط وكن على حدوسط
واجتنب الايحاشا ولا تكنفحاشا
فالفحش في المزاح ضرب من السلاح
يجر للسخيمة والوظنةالوخيمة
وجانب الاكثارا وحاذرالعثارا
وكثرة الدعابة تذهب بالمحابة
وعثرة اللسان توقع بالانسان
واحمل مزاح الأخوة وخل عنك النخوة
فالبسط في المصاحبة يفضي الى المداعبة
وان سمعت نادرة فلا تفه ببادرة
لا تغضبن فالغضب في المدح من سوء الأدب
وانظر الى المقام وقايل المقام
فان يكن وليا وصاحبا صفيا
فقوله وان نبا فهو الولاءالمجتبى
وان يكن عدوا وكاشحامجفوا
فقوله وان خلا لسامع هوالبلا
الا ترى للعرب تقول عندالعجب
قاتله الله ولا تقول ذاك عن قلا .
-----------

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فصل في ضيافة الاخوان 
اذا صديق طرقا من غير وعد سبقا
فقدّ من ما حضر فليس في البر خطر
ولا ترم تكلفا خير الطعام ما كفى
واعلم بان الالفة مسقطة للكافة
وان دعوت فاحتفل ولا تكن كمن بخل
وقم بحق الضيف في شتوة وصيف
واسأله عما يشتهي من طرق التفكه وأت
بما يقترح فلطف لايستقبح
واعمل بقول الاول الضيف رب المنزل
واظهر الأناسا ولاتكن عباسا
فالبشر واللطافة خيرمن الضيافة
وخدمة الاضياف سجيةالاشراف
احرس على سرورهم بالبسط في حضورهم
لا تشك دهراًعندهم ولا تكدر وردهم
واعلم عن الخدام في الفعل والكلام
وان اساؤا الادبا كيلا يروك مغضباً
وقدم الخوانا واكرم الاخوانا
عن انتظار من يجي فذاك فعل المهرج
وقد رووا فيما ورد اعظم ما يضني الجسد
مائدة تنتظر بأكلها من يحضر
انسهم في الاكل فعل الكريم الجزل
واطل الحديثا ولا تكن حثيثا
فاللبث بالطعام من شيم الكرام
وشيع الاضيافا ان طلبوا انصرافا
وان دعاك من تحب الى طعام فأجب
اجابة الصدّيق فرض على التحقيق
فان عجبت دعوته فاحذر وجانب جفوته
ولا تذربصاحب أو احد الاقارب
واجلس بحيث اجلسك وانس به ما آنسك
لاتأب من كرامته وكف عن غرامته
إياك والتنقيلا ولا تكن ثقيلا
لا تحتقر ما احضرا ولا تعب ما حضرا
فالذم للطعام من شيمة الطغام
لا تحتشم من اكل كفعل أهل الجهل
ما جيء بالطعام إلا للالتقام .
----------

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

(فصل في مكاتبة الاخوان) 
تواصل الاحباب في البعد بالكتاب
فكاتب الاخوانا ولا تكن خوانا
فتركك المكاتبة ضرب من المجانبة
والبدؤ للمسافر فى الكتب لاللحاظر
والرد للجواب فرض بلاارتياب .
---------- 
(فصل في التحذير من صحبة الاحمق) 
لا تصحبن الاحمقا المائق الشمقمقا
عدو سوء عاقل ولا صديق جاهل
ان اصطحاب المائق من اعظم البوائق
فانه لحمقه وغوصه في عمقه
يحب جهلا فعله وان تكون مثله
يستحسن القبيحا ويبغض النصيحا
بيانه فهاهة وحمله سفاهة
وربما تمطى وكشف المغطى
لا يحفظ الأسرارا ولا يخاف عارا
يعجب من غير عجب يغضب من غير غضب
كثيره وجيز ليس له تميز
وربما اذا نظر اراد نفعا
فأضر كفعل ذاك الدب بخله المحب .
----------- 
(حكاية الدب وانعكاس فعله الجميل) 
رووا اولو الأخبار عن رجل سيار
ابصر في صحراء فسيحة الأرجاء
دبا عظيما موثقا في سرحة معلقا
يعوي عواء الكلب من شدة وكرب
فأدركته الشفقة عليه حتى اطلقه
وحله من قيده لأمنه من كيده
ونام تحت الشجرة منام من قد ضجره
طول الطريق والسفر فنام من فرط الضجر
فجاء ذاك الدب عن وجهه يدب
وقال ذاك الخل جفاه لا يحل
انقذني من اسري وفك قيد عسري
فحقه ان ارصده من كل سوء قصده
فأقبلت ذبابة ترن كالربابة
فوقعت لحيته على شفار عينه
فجاش غيظ الدب وقال لاوربي
لا ادع الذبابا ليسومه عذابا
فأسرع الدبيبا لصخرة قريبا
فقلها واقبلا يسعى اليه عجلا
حتى اذا حاذاه صك بها مجلاه
ليقتل الذبابة من غير ماارابه
فرض منه الراسا وفرقا لأضراسا
واهلك الخليلا بقصده الجليلا
فهذه الرواية تنهى عنا لغواية
في طلب الصداقة عند اولي الحماقة
ان كان فعل الدبهذا لفرط الحب
وجاء في الصحيح نقلا عن المسيح
عالجت كل اكمه وابرص مشوه
لكنني لم أطق قط علاج الأحمق

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

(فصل في التحذير عن مودة البخيل) 
مودة البخيل جهل بلا تأويل
يستكثر القليلا ويحرم الخليلا
يبخل ان جدب عرا ولا يجود بالقرا
يمنع ذا الودادا موارد الامدادا
يقول لا ان سئلا بخلا ويوليه القلا
يحرمه ما عنده ولايراعي وده
ان رام منه قرضا رأى البعاد فرضا
يضن بالزهيد في الزمن الشديد
فصحبة الشحيح تمسك بالريح
لا تحسب المودة تحل منه عقدة
ان وجوه الحيلة في البخل مستحيلة
واسمع حديثاًعجبا قد نقلته الأدبا
في البخل عن مزبد مع ربرب لتهتدي .
----------- 
(حكاية مزبد وربرب المدينة) 
حكى اولوالأخبار وناقلو الآثار
عن غادة عطبول تلعب بالعقول
بطرفها الكحيل و خصرها النحيل
وخدها المورد وصدغها المزرد
وقدها القضيب وردفها الكثيب
وتعمر المغاني برنة الأغاني
كانت تسمى ربربا تحي النفوس طربا
وكانت الأشراف والسادة الظراف
يجمعهم مغناها ليسمعوا غناها
وكان مولاها فتى بكل ظرف نعثا
فاجتمعت جماعة للبسط والخلاعة
واستطردوا في النقل لذكر اهل البخل
فاتفقوا بأسرهم ان لم يروا في عصرهم
ولا رأوا فيما مضى من الزمان وانقضى
بل لا يكون ابدا شخصا على مزبدا
في بخله والشح وحرصه الملح
فقالت الفتاة لا الغادة
الا لايا اني لكم كفيلة بأخذه بالحيلة
حتى يجود بالذهب ويستقل ما وهب
فقال مولاها لها اشهد ارباب النهى
ان تخدعي مزبدا عليك حين ما بدا
لانثرن الذهبا عليك حتى يذهبا
قالت اذا جاء فلا تحجبه عني عجلا
وخل عنك الغيرة ولا تنفر طيرة
فقال اقسمت بمن حلاك بالخلق الحسن لارفعن الغيرة
ولو حباك ابره فأرسلوا رسولا يسأله الوصولا
فجاءهم عشية واحسن التحية
فأهلوا ورحبواحتى اذا ما شربوا تساكروا
عن عمد وهوموا عن قصد كيما يروا ويسمعوا
لربرب ما تصنع فعندها رأتهم قد سكروا
وهوموا مالت الى مزبد بالبشر
والتودد واقبلت عليه مشيرة اليه
قالت ابا اسحق نعمت بالتلاق
كانني بنفسك اذ غرقت بانسك
تهوى بأن اغني سار الفريق عني
فقال زوجي طالق وخدمي عتائق
ان لم تكوني عارفة بالغيب اومكاشفة
فاستمعته وطرب ثم شقتهوشرب
وخاطبته ثانية بلطفها مدانية
قالت ابا اسحاق يا سيدالرفاق
اني اظن قلبك يهوى جلوس قربك
**********
فقال مالي صدقة وامرأتي مطلقة
ان لم تكوني في الورى ممن مضى
وغبرا عالمة بالغيب حقاً بغير ريب
*****************
وقال نلت الأملا يا غرة الغواني ومنتهى الأماني
تفديك امي وابي وكل شاد مطرب
فحين ظنت انها قد اوسعته منّها قالت له الانرا لزلة
لن تغفرا من هؤلاء القوم فيمثل هذا اليوم
يدعونني للطرب وكلهم يأنس بي
ولم يكن منهم فتى للبر بي ملتفتا
فيشتري ريحانا بدرهم مجانا
فهات انت درهما وفقهم تكرما
فقام منها ووثب وصاح يدعو من كثب
وقال مهاي زانية صليت ناراً انية
دنست علم الغيب منك بكل عيب
فضحك الأقوام من فعله وقاموا
وعملوا ان الخدع لم تجد في ذاك للكع
فأقبلت باللوم عليه بين القوم
فسبها واغضبا وسار عنهم مغضبا
فهذه الحكاية تكفي اولي الهداية
في شيمة البخيل ودائه الدخيل
------------

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

(فصل في التحذير من صحبة الاشرار) 
وصحبة الأشرار اعظم في الأضرار
من خدعة الأعداء ومن عضال الداء
يقبحون الحسنا ودأبهم قول الخنا
شأنهم النميمة والشيم الذميمة
اذا أردت تصنع خيراً بشخص من عوا
الغل فيهم والحسد والشر حبل
من مسد ان منعوا ماطلبوا تنمروا
وكلبوا واعرضواإعراضا ومزقوا الأعراضا
ليس لهم صلاح حرامهم مباح
لا يتقون قبحا ولا يعون نصحا
يغرون بالقبيح والضرو التبريح
كلامهم افحاش وأنفسهم ايحاش
الخيرمنهم وان والشرّ منهم
دان شيطانهم مطاع ودينهم مضاع
لايرقبون الا ولا يرون خلا
اخلاصهم مداهنة وودهم مشاحنة
صلاحهم فساد رواجهم كساد
عزيزهم ذليل صحيحهم
عليل ضياؤهم ظلام وعذرهم
ملام تقريبهم تبعيد ووعدهم وعيد
اذا سألت ضنوا او منحوك منوا
وان عدلت مالوا وان سألت قالوا
ربحهم خسران وشكرهم كفران
شرابهم سراب وعذبهم عذاب
وفاقهم نفاق انجاحهم اخفاق
وفاؤهم محال وخصبهم امحال
ودادهم خداع وسرهم مذاع
اذعانهم لجاج معينهم اجاج
وليس فيهم عار من ادراع العار
البعد عنهم خير والقرب منهم
ضير فاحذرهم كل الحذر
لحاك لاح او عذر واسمع مقال الناصح
سمع اللبيب الراجح
وقال ارباب الحكم العالمين بالأمم
ان شئت ان تصاحبا من الأنام صاحبا
من حالة تريدها او حاجة تفيدها
فان اشار ناصحابالخير كان صالحا
فأوله الصداقة ولا تخف شقاقه
فالخيرفيه طبع واصله والفرع
وان اشارمغريا بالشر كان مغويا
فاجتنب اصطحابه واوجب اجتنابه
فالشيم الردية اضحت له سجية
هذا وقدتم الرجز بعون ربي ونجز
وهاكها احكاما احكمتها احكاما
كدرر البحور عى نحور الحور
تشنف المسامعا وتطرب المجامعا
تفحم كل ناظم وصادع وباغم
والحمد لله على ابلاغه المؤملا
ثم الصلاة ابدا على النبي احمدا
وآله الأطهار وصحبه الأبرار
ماطار طير وشذى ولاح فجر وبدى

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

جزى الله أختنا الكريمة ( طالبة العلم سارة ) خيرا   (من ملتقى أهل الحديث) فالاقتباس من مشاركتها   
وبارك الله فيها  في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختي راجيه ابدعتي بتلك القصائد اشكرك من أعماق قلبيـ

أضافـــــــــــ  ـــــــة
للمحبة في الله ثمرات طيبة يجنيها المتحابون من ربهم في الدنيا و الآخرة 
أذكر منها
1) محبة الله تعالى 
عن معاذ رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : "قال الله تبارك و تعالى : وجبت محبتي للمتحابين فيّ ، و المتجالسين فيّ و المتزاورين فيّ ، و المتباذلين فيّ " (رواه مالك و غيره ) 
و قول الملك للرجل الذي زار أخا له في الله :"إني رسول الله إليك بأنّ الله قد أحبّك كما أحببته فيه" 

2) أحبهما إلى الله أشدّهما حبا لصاحبه : 
عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه يرفعه قال :" ما من رجلين تحابا في الله إلا كان أحبّهما إلى الله أشدّهما حبا لصاحبه " (رواه الطبراني ) 

3) الكرامة من الله : 
عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " ما من عبد أحبّ عبدا لله إلا أكرمه الله عز وجل " ( أخرجه أحمد بسند جيّد) 
وإكرام الله للمرء يشمل إكرامه له بالإيمان ، والعلم النافع ، والعمل الصالح ، و سائر صنوف النِّعم 

4) الاستظلال في ظلّ عرش الرحمن : 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : "إنّ الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة : أين المتحابون بجلالي ؟ اليوم أظلّهم في ظلّي يوم لا ظلّ إلاّ ظلّي ( رواه مسلم) ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " مجموع الفتاوى " :" فقوله : أين المتحابون بجلال الله ؟ تنبيه على ما في قلوبهم من إجلال الله و تعظيمه مع التحاب فيه ، و بذلك يكونون حافظين لحدوده، دون الذين لا يحفظون حدوده لضعف الإيمان في قلوبهم " 
و عن أبي هريرة أيضا رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " سبعة يظلهم الله تعالى يوم لا ظلّ إلا ظله : إمام عادل ، و شاب نشأ في عبادة الله ، و رجل 
قلبه معلّق بالمساجد ، و رجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه و تفرّقا عليه …" ( متفق عليه)

5) وجد طعم الإيمان : 
قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : " من أحبّ أن يجد طعم الإيمان فليحبّ المرء لا يحبه إلا لله ( رواه الحاكم و قال : صحيح الإسناد و لم يخرجاه و أقرّه الذهبي)

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

6) وجد حلاوة الإيمان: 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من سرّه أن يجد حلاوة الإيمان، فليحبّ المرء لا يحبه إلا لله" ( رواه أحمد و الحاكم و صححه الذهبي ) 
و عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " ثلاث من كنّ فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان : أن يكون الله و رسوله أحبّ إليه مما سواهما ، و أن يحبّ المرء لا يحبه إلا لله ، و أن يكره أ يعود في الكفر بعد إذ أنقذه الله منه ، كما يكره أن يلقى في النار " (متفق عليه) 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في "مجموع الفتاوى":" أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنّ هذه الثلاث من كنّ فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان ، لأنّ وجد الحلاوة بالشيء يتبع المحبة له ، فمن أحبّ شيئا أو اشتهاه ، إذا حصل له مراده،فإنه يجد الحلاوة و اللذة و السرور بذلك و اللذة أمر يحصل عقيب إدراك الملائم الذي هو المحبوب أو المشتهى … فحلاوة الإيمان ، تتبع كمال محبة العبد لله ، و ذلك بثلاثة أمور : تكميل هذه المحبة ، و تفريعها ، و دفع ضدها 
"فتكميلها" أن يكون الله و رسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما ، فإن محبة الله و رسوله لا يكتفى فيها بأصل الحبّ ، بل لا بدّ أن يكون الله و رسوله أحبّ إليه مما سواهما 
و " تفريعها" أن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله 
و "دفع ضدها " أن يكره ضدّ الإيمان أعظم من كراهته الإلقاء في النار " 

7) استكمال الإيمان : 
عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من أحبّ لله ، و أبغض لله ، و أعطى لله ، و منع لله ، فقد استكمل الإيمان " (رواه أبو داود بسند حسن) 

8) دخول الجنة: 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لا تدخلون الجنة حتى تؤمنوا و لا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا ، أولا أدلّكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم أفشوا السلام بينكم " (رواه مسلم) 

9) قربهم من الله تعالى و مجلسهم منه يوم القيامة :
عن أبي مالك الأشعري قال : " كنت عند النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فنزلت عليه هذه الآية :" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم" (المائدة 101) قال : فنحن نسأله إذ قال : 3 إنّ لله عبادا ليسوا بأنبياء و لا شهداء ، يغبطهم النبيون و الشهداء بقربهم و مقعدهم من الله يوم القيامة ، قال : و في ناحية القوم أعرابي فجثا على ركبتيه و رمى بيديه ، ثم قال : حدثنا يا رسول الله عنهم من هم ؟ قال : فرأيت في وجه النبي صلى 
الله عليه و سلم البِشر ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " هم عباد من عباد الله من بلدان شتى ، و قبائل شتى من شعوب القبائل لم تكن بينهم أرحام يتواصلون بها ، و لا دنيا يتباذلون بها ، يتحابون بروح الله ، يجعل الله وجوههم نورا و يجعل لهم منابر من لؤلؤ قدام الناس ، و لا يفزعون ، و يخاف الناس و لا يخافون " (رواه أحمد و الحاكم و صححه الذهبي ) 

10) وجوههم نورا يوم القيامة :
من الحديث السابق في قوله :" يجعل الله وجوههم نورا" 

11) لهم منابر من لؤلؤ: 
نفس الحديث السابق في قوله :" يجعل لهم منابر من لؤلؤ قدام الناس " 

12) لهم منابر من نور : 
و في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " إنّ لله عبادا ليسوا بأنبياء و لا شهداء يغبطهم الشهداء و النبيون يوم القيامة لقربهم من الله تعالى ، و مجلسهم منه " ، فجثا أعرابي على ركبتيه فقال : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا و جلِّهم لنا ؟قال:" قوم من أقناء الناس من نزّاع القبائل ، تصادقوا في الله و تحابّوا فيه ، يضع الله عزّ و جلّ لهم يوم القيامة منابر من نور ، يخاف الناس و لا يخافون ، هم أولياء الله عزّ و جلّ الذين لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون " ( أخرجه الحاكم و صححه الذهبي )

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

13) يغبطهم الأنبياء و الشهداء يوم القيامة:
من الحديثين السابقين : حديث الأشعري و ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم في قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم:" يغبطهم الشهداء و النبيون يوم القيامة لقربهم من الله تعالى ،و مجلسهم منه "

14) تسميتهم بأولياء الله :
من حديث ابن عمر السابق في قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم :" هم أولياء الله عز و جل " 

15) انتفاء الخوف و الحزن عنهم يوم القيامة :
من الحديثين السابقين : حديث الأشعري و ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم : " لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون " و قوله " و لا يفزعون ، و يخاف الناس و لا يخافون " 

16) أنّ المرء بمحبته لأهل الخير لصلاحهم و استقامتهم يلتحق بهم و يصل إلى مراتبهم ، و إن لم يكن عمله بالغ مبلغهم : 
عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال:جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله ،كيف تقول في رجل أحبّ قوما ولم يلحق بهم ؟ قال : "المرء مع من أحبّ" (الصحيحان) 
و في الصحيحين أيضا عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنّ رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم متى الساعة ؟ قال : " ما أعددت لها ؟ " قال : ما أعددت لها من كثير صلاة و لا صوم و لا صدقة ، و لكني أحبّ الله و رسوله، قال :" أنت مع من أحببت" ، قال أنس : فما فرحنا بشيء فرحنا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم :"أنت مع من أحببت" فأنا أحب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أبا بكر و عمر ، و أرجو أن أكون معهم بحبي إياهم ، و إن لم أعمل بمثل أعمالهم 
وعن علي رضي الله عنه مرفوعا:"لا يحب رجل قوما إلا حشر معهم"( الطبراني في الصغير)

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

غاليتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه 
بوركتِ بما سطرت أناملك ...بما كتبتِ غاليتي 
تلك الغالية التي عهدتها ...تلك صغيرتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه 
حياكِ الله فهذي يديّ إليك ِ بكل الشوق والحب ... أمدها 
لتعانق كفيك ... وبالوداد والمحبة تجدد عهدها 
وعلى ميثاق حب خالص في الله ... لا سواه ... تجدد توقيعها
حياكِ الله غاليتي 
 وأفيضي علينا مما عندك ِ غاليتي فيما يتعلق بالموضوع ذاته

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أخواتي الغاليات ... 
يا من تجمعني بهنّ ... أسما العلاقات 
حبٌ في الله رب الأرض ِ والسماوات 
حبيباتي الغاليات :
خذوني مني لا تأخذنني منكن 
حفظكن الله ورعاكن لي في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

نادتني الأرض بأعينٍ دامعة .
فقلت ما الخبر ؟
أجف ّ فيك النهر والبحر ..؟!
فقالت : قد كنت تمشي بخطوة أخيك لا تفارقها ... 
وشاهدتك اليوم تمشي وحيدا ً 
فآلمتني خطوتُك ..لا تمشِ وحيداً 
غاليتي إنما يقوى المؤمن .. بملازمة إخوانه ...

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

سلام من الرحمن في كل ساعة
وروح وريحان وفضل وأنعم
أما والذي شق القوب وأودع
المحبة فيها من حيث لا تتصرم
وحملها قلب المحب وإنه
ليعجز عن حمل الثياب ويألم
لأنتم على قرب الديار وبعدها
أحبتنا إن غبتم أو حضرتم..
\
/
ما قلت زورا حين قلت أحبكم
مالحب إلا الحب في الرحمن
يفنى ويذهب كل حب كاذب
وتبدل الأشواق بالأضغان
أما إذا كان الوداد لخالقي
فهناك تحت العرش يلتقيان..

----------


## جمانة انس

شكرا جز يلا اختنا الر اجية رحمة الله و عفوه
وجزاك الله خيرا
على المعاني القيمة التي حوتها مد اخلتك
غمرنا الله جميعا بعفوه و رحمته

----------


## من أرض الكنانة

(( أوثق عرى الإيمتن الحب في الله والبغض في الله ))

أول قراءة لي في منتديات المجلس العلمي المباركة 
تفاءلت خيرا ورائع هذه المودة والأخوة الصادقة 
أعانكن الله على طاعته وجمعني وإياكن على البر والتقوى 
أشكر كاتبة الموضوع 
بداية خيرلعل الله ينفعني وإياكم ويقوي أواصر المحبة بيننا

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

صغيرتي الغالية قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه 
سلمت أناملك ... وبوركت حبيبتي الغالية ..
لكن لا تكتفي بتلك المشاركة  يارعاكِ الله غاليتي ..فنحن بانتظار المزيد

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياك الله غاليتي من أرض الكنانة ( وحيالله بكل اهل ارض الكنانة ) 
ولا اجد عبارات ارحب بك فيها سوى أبيات للشيخ عائض القرني -حفظه الله ورعاه - قالها في مصر وهذه مقتطفات منها :
يا مصر أنتِ كوكبة العصر.
وكتيبة النصر.
وإيوان القصر.

أنتِ أم الحضارة.
ورائدة المهارة.
ومنطلق الجدارة.

من أين نبدأ يامصر الكلام ؟
وكيف نلقى عليكِ السلام؟
قبل وقفة الإحترام 
لأن فى عينيكِ الأيام
والأعلام 
والأقلام
والأعوام

يامصر أنتِ صاحبة القبول والجاه.
كم من قلب فيكِ شجاه ما شجاه
نحن جئنا ببضاعة مزجاه

صارت إلى مصر أحلامى وأشواقى
وهلّ دمعى فصرت الشارب الساقى
وفى ضلوعى أحاديث مرتلةُ
ومصر غاية آمالى وترياقى

ياركب المحبين أين ما حللتم وأرتحلتم
وذهبتم وأقبلتم
أهبطوا مصر فإن لكم ما سألتم

يا أرض العز
يا قاهرة المعز
***

سلاماً عليكِ يا أرض النيل
يا أم الجيل


أرض إذا ما جئتها متقلباً فى محنتةٍ ردتك شهماً سيداً
وإذا دهاك الهم قبل دخلوها فدخلتها صافحت سعداً سرمدا

قل للأخيار المكرمين.
الوافدين إليها مغرمينن.
والقادمين إليها مسلّمين.
(إدخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين)

فى مصر تعانقت القلوب.
وتصافح المحب والمحبوب.
وإلتقى يوسف ويعقوب.

فصفق الدهر ليوسف منشداً.
وغنى الزمان له مغرداً.
وخروا له سجداً.

فى مصر ترعرع الشعر.
وسال القلم البليغ بالسحر.

فكان الفضاء لقلم مصر صفحةُ بيضاء.
يكتب كل ما يشاء
***
فى مصر القافية السائرة.
والجملة الساحرة. 
والمقالة الثائرة.
والفكرة العاطرة.

صباح الخير يا أرض الكنانة
يا ناصرة الديانة
يا حاملة التاريخ بأمانة
يا حافظة عهد الإسلام فى صيانة
يا راعية الجمال فى رزانة
***
كنتم يوم الفتح أجناده.
وكنتم مدادة عام الرماده.
وأحرقتم العدوان الثلاثى وأسياده.
وحطمتم خط بارليف وأعتاده.
وكنتم يوم العبور أسادة وقواده.
فتفضل الشكر والإشاده.
وخذوا من القلب حبه ووداده.
وقد قال :

إن مدحي لمصر وثنائي على مصر 
كمدح الاعرابي وثناء الاعرابي للقمر

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

غاليتي من ارض الكنانة  نحن ننتظر مشاركاتك ... 
وغراسك التي ستغرسينها في بستان الألوكة  فحياكِ الله مرة أخرى

----------


## الأمل الراحل

سبحان الله .. رأيتك في المنام رؤيا غريبة لكنها غير واضحة .
بالرغم من أني لم افكر فيك ولم تأت على بالي ..
أسعدك الله وحقق أمانيك .. آمين .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

سبحان الله غاليتي الأمل الراحل لكن من رأيتِ ؟!
وما أرجوه من الله أن تكون خيراً ( بغض النظر عن الي شفتيها بالرؤيا )

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختي راجيه رحمة الله جبر الله بخاطرك 
بإذن الله غاليتي


> سبحان الله .. رأيتك في المنام رؤيا غريبة لكنها غير واضحة .
> بالرغم من أني لم افكر فيك ولم تأت على بالي ..
> أسعدك الله وحقق أمانيك .. آمين .


 
أختي الأمل الراحل يبدوا هذا دليل على ان الحب في الله هو الأصل فيك لصاحبة الموضوع...أبتسامه
وهذا دليل على أننا نحب بعضنا في الله أختي راجية رحمة الله وعفوه :Smile:

----------


## من أرض الكنانة

> غاليتي من ارض الكنانة نحن ننتظر مشاركاتك ... 
> وغراسك التي ستغرسينها في بستان الألوكة فحياكِ الله مرة أخرى


 
لقد أكرمتِ وأحسنتِ ضيافتي وسرت نفسي واستنارت بذوقك ورفيع خلقك
تهلل وجهي فرحا وبشرا بهذه القصيدة التي استقبلتيني بها فجزاكِ الله عني خيرا

إن كنتِ تحبين أرض الكنانة فأنا أحب بل أعشق أرض الحرمين وسأفشي لكِ سرا بأني مقيمة بأرض الحرمين وأهلها هم أهلي وولائي لها أولا وآخرا وأعتبرها موطني الأول لبركتها وخصوصيتها .

أما عن مشاركاتي فجئتكم قليلة الزاد ولعلي أحاول جاهدة وأعلي همتي معكن أيتها الفاضلات 
حقا إن المجلس العلمي راق مميز بأهله الواعيين المثقفين المتدينين بإذن الله

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياك الله غاليتي من أرض الكنانة ... 
وإني لأغبطك وأغبط كل من تسكن أرض الحرمين وإني لأدعو الله أن يكرمني بسكنى المدينة أو سكنى مكة المكرمة فأنا لست من بلاد الحرمين إنما يرنو قلبي حبا وشوقا لها في كل نفَس ٍأتنفسُه لتلك البلاد  كما تذرف عيناي الدمع فور إبصارها بث الصلوات من المسجدين  المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي  شوقا وحبا لها  - حفظ  الله  ورعى تلك البلد  من كل سوء - وهي  التي تهوي إليها الأفئدة 
أفئدة المحبين لخالقهم والمشتاقين لنبيهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه والمتبتلين لله جل في علاه في ليلهم ونهارهم تلهج ألسنتهم دون ملل أو كلل يرجون رحمة ومغفرة ورضوانا - فمنها نستقي الإيمان ونرتويه .. وبها نعتز ونفتخر _ كيف لا وهي مهبط رسالة التوحيد رسالة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله _ 
أسأل الله أن يشملنا بعفوه وكرمه ... في الدنيا والآخرة 
أنا من الأردن غاليتي يا رعاك الله

----------


## من أرض الكنانة

ما شاء الله 

أهلا ومرحبا بمسقط رأسي ( الأردن )

تقاربنا ...

أسأل الله لك سكنى المدينة كما تمنيتِ فهو أملي أيضا وأمنيتي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

آمييييييييييييي  ن يا رب العالمين 
أسأله جل في علاه أن يحقق لنا ما نرجوه 
( وحيالله فيكِ )

----------


## الحافظة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الله يرضا عليك أختنا الحبيبة الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه على مواضيعك المميزة وجعلها لله في ميزان حسناتك ...وجزى الله خيرا جميع الأخوات وزادهن الله من فضله ووفقهن ربي لمرضاته ....







> يقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في الإخاء: (( والله إنه ليطول عليَّ الليل إذا تذكرت أخي في الله فأتمنى الصباح فإذا أصبح الصباح، عانقته شوقاً إليه ))وورد في ترجمة عمر : "أنه تذكر معاذاً في الليل, ومعاذ يصلي معه دائماً, فما نام عمر من الشوق حتى صلَّى الفجر حتى قال: أين أخي معاذ ؟ قال: أنا عندك, فعانقه وبكى..!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **************************


 

يكاد قلبي يتفطر لما كتبت أختي الروميصاء ولاأدري ماأقول سوى ياأسفاه على تلك الصحبة .. وذاك الزمان ...


كانت لي صاحبة كنت اعزها كثيرا وأحبها في الله واشتاق للجلوس معها كانت ذات دين وخلق وأحببتها لذلك استمرت صحبتنا خمس سنوات حتى جاء اليوم الذي اكتشفت أنها كانت عدوة لي طوال هذه الفترة وانها كانت تستتر بالإستقامة لتحقيق مآرب في نفسها وأي مآرب سرقة من أحبتها وبصدق وآثرتها على نفسها .. فلا أدري كيف أصف حالي عندما فضحها الله على الملأ .. بسوء وبشاعة فعلتها .. دارت بي الدنيا ورجع شريط الذكريات ليعيد تلك الأيام التي كنا نجتمع للقران ولطلب العلم .. لاأدري كيف استطاعت فعل ذلك .. وإلى الآن لاأصدق ماحدث ... والحمد لله أن حفظني الله وجميع من كانت تعرف من شرهااا ...


كلمات خرجت من القلب لعلها تخفف مابه من وجع وحزن ...

أسال الله أن يجمعنا على الخير ويرزقنا حبه وحب من يحبه وكل حب يقربنا إلى حبه ورضاه ..

,,, كل القلوب تفترق إلا القلوب المتحابة في الله فإن موعدها الجنة ,,,

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
غاليتي الحافظة:
حياكِ الله قد اشتقنا إليك ولإطلالتك ..
لا تبالي ولا تحزني ... واحتسبي أمرك لله .. فأنت ما أحببتها إلا لله 
فادعي لها بالمغفرة والرحمة والهداية في ظهر الغيب ولك الأجر والثواب 
ولا تتركيها إلا ناصحة واعلمي حبيبتي أنك لست وحدك من عانى تلك المعاناة 
وعلى المرء أن يتعلم من خلال تجاربه .. فتكون دروساً تعينه على تلك الحياة .. 
واعلمي أنه ليس من السهل أن تتخذي صاحبة لك ..دون تجربتها ..أو دون أي موقف معين 
فالإنسان يُعرَف معدنه من خلال مواقف معينة كالغضب ..السفر ..الخ
و هناك بعض النقاط التي عليك أن تنتبهي لها قبل أن تفعلي ذلك ... 
أتعلمين أخيّة ...؟
لقد علمتني أخت لي - تكبرني سنا ً - بأني إذا أردت أن أتخذ صديقة لي ..
ماذا أفعل ..؟
أن أسرّ لها سراً - يكون بسيطا جداً لا يؤذيني أبداً - وبعد مدة معينة من الوقت أُغضِبُها ..فإن أفشَت سري ذاك ..
أبتعد عنها ...وإلا ّ فأتمسك بها بكلتا يديّ ...
وصدقتِ حبيبتي : كل القلوب تفترق إلا القلوب المتحابة في الله فإن موعدها الجنة ,,,
وأسأله سبحانه ألا يحرمنا الجنة 
حفظكِ الله ورعاكِ من كل سوء وخفف همك وفرج كربكِ  بوركت ِ غاليتي 
وأسأله سبحانه :
أن يجعلنا من المتحابين في جلاله .. وأن يُظِلنا بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظلُّه 
إنه سميعٌ مجيبُ الدعاء

----------


## الحافظة

الله يجزيك الخير أختي الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه ويوفقك ربي لما يحب ويرضى ويسعد قلبك على نصائحك القيمة ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ويجعله مفتاحا لكل خير ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

تستطيع الواحدة منا أن تميز بين الصديقة المخلصة من الغادرة ..
ومن وجهة نظري بعد طول خبرة في الصداقات في المدرسة ، والجامعة والمعاهد ودور التحفيظ والقريبات ، فإن المخلصات وجدتُ أن ثمة صفات تميزهن عن غيرهن وهي :
- قلة الكلام .. الصمت  ( ويدخل في هذا عدم الفضول )
- لا ينقلن أخبار الناس ، إلا السارة فقط والمعلنة .
- تنصحك لنفسك وتواسيك اذا حزنت ، ولا تزيد همك بالتحريض على مَن أحزنك ..
- تكره الشماتة لو في ألد الأعداء .
- لا تسمح لكِ بالكلام في الناس أمامها .
- تبدؤك بالسلام والهدايا ولا تنتظر منك  ردها .
- تتلمس حاجاتك وتعرض مساعدتها ، - ولا تنتظر منك أن تطلبيها مباشرة أو حتى بالتلميح - ، وبأسلوب يحفظ كرامتك .
- تلتمس للناس ولكِ خاصة العذر ، حتى وإن كان خطؤك بيّن .
- لو أتتها فرصة للنيل ممن أهانها ، فتضيعها بمحض إرادتها لوجه الله . لا تنتصر لذاتها إنما للحق .
كل هذه وغيرها وجدتها في أقرب صديقاتي وأغلاهن ( بنت عمتي ) عسى الله لا يحرمني منها ، إنسانة رائعة فريدة قل مثيلها ، وخاصة أنها قريبة لي ، ومعلوم أن من القريبات من تفتح قلبها لك ، لكنها تعجز عن كتم أسرارك وخصوصياتك وترى أن الزوج أو الأم لهما الحق في إطلاعهما على خصوصيات الناس !! ألا تلاحظن ذلك ؟
وتبقى بنت عمتي في القمة .. جمعت بين الحكمة والرحمة والرزانة . الله يحفظها ويقر عينها بصلاح ذريتها .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*إليك .. 
كيف بالقلوب إذا طرقت أبوابها ؛لتنشد كلمات الشوق ..
وكيف بالجسوم إذا ابتعدت أن تناجي أرواحها ؟؟!!
هي .. لحظات وآه لها من لحظات ..
تسكن النفوس .. وتهدأ المشاعر المضطربة ؛ ليشرق نور الحب في الله ..
وتبقى تلك الأشواق متلهفة .. متأججة لتتزود بطاقة الإيمان وحرارته ..
ويبقى ذاك البريق من الأمل .. وتلك الابتسامات .. وبقايا أحزان ..
ورماد من الذكريات ..
وحلم جميل يتهاذى على شفاهنا ..
وتتراءى فيه أحلامنا .. حيث اللقاء .. الملتقى .. 
وهناك الرجاء 
" الملتقى الجنة "*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

غالياتي أهدي إليكن كلمات أنشودة أعجبتني :
_أخي إن أشرقت شمس بصبح على روضٍ بهِ الأطيارُ تشدوا_
_وإن ِديمٌ أذاقتها بروقٌ سياطاً مالها حصر وعدُّ_
_فأضحكَ دمعها روضاً عجيباً ليرقصَ فوقها زهرٌ ووردُ_
_فلا يذهلك منظرها فقلبي تراقصَ فيه مثل الوردِ ودُ_
_أخي في الله فلترحم فؤادا تروح به اشتياقاتٌ و تغدوا_
_تمنى ليت تنفعه الأماني وناحَ وما لنواحِ القلبِ بدٌّ_ 
_انادي اين انت ولم تجبني كأنك يا أخَ الهجرانِ صلدُ_
_وكيف اذن وقد عشنا سنيا يحلّق فوقنا بشرٌ وسعدُ_
_تقاسمنا الحياةً اسىً وانسا وشيمةُ طبعها اخذٌ و ردُ_
_ضحكنا او بكت منا عيونٌ هزُلنا او دنا حزمٌ وجدُ_ 
_معا نمشي الهوينا حيث شاءت لنا الأقدارُ او نسعى ونعدوا_
_أُسائل خاطري ماذا وهلاّ وكيف تموت فيه عرىً وعهدُ_ 
_وعدتَ وما اراكَ حفظتَ وعداً وأخلصَ منكَ لي هجرٌ وصدُ_
_أيا ماضٍ اتحيا بعد موتٍ قديمٍ ضم فيه رؤاكَ نحدوا_
_فتشرقُ في سماءِ السعدِ شمسٌ ويزجي سُحبها برقٌ ورعدُ_ 
_غدا لا يُسعدُ القلبَ المعّنا سوى ُلقيا بهِ نشدوا ونحدوا_ 
_تعــــال أخي فإني في اشتياقٍ إليكَ وما لشوقِ القلبِ حدُّ_ 
_تعــــال نعد ليالينا وننسى ليالٍ هدّها نأيٌ وبعــدُ_

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أخيتي راجية رحمة ربها وعفوه ... : أحبُّكِ في الله ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حبيتي الغالية طالبة علم حنبلية 
لكم سعدت بك والذي نفسي بيده ...
ولكم سعدت بكلماتك ...
وأسأل الذي أحببتني من أجله أن يحبك و أن يجمعنا - وبقية أخواتنا اللواتي أطلن علينا  الغياب - في جنة الفردوس 
منعمين  بصحبة خير المرسلين وصحبه الكرام 
وأنا كذلك أيا أخيّة  أحبك في الله

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

آمين آمين، بارك الله فيكم أخية ( اخجلتموني بلطفكم ... 
وأحبكم الله الذي أحببتموني لأجله ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أحببت أخوات في الله 
لــن أنساهن ابدا
من هنا أقول لهــن يامن علمتني الكثير وبعدها رحلت 
أسأل الله أن يجمعني بك في الجنة  وكل من أحببناهن
فوالله لهن اشتياق

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وهن غاليتي لا بد وقد أحببنك ولا شك في ذلك 
 وأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يستجيب دعاءك ويجمعك بهن في الجنة إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء 
ياااه  كلما تطرقنا لذكر الجنة تزداد النفس شوقا لها وتضطرب  
الجنة يا غالية  الله وحده فقط يعلم ما تضمر قلوبنا من شوق للجنة نسأل الله ألا يحرمنا إياها إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

لا زلنا ننتظر مشاركاتكن أخواتي الكريمات بارك الله فيكن وجمعنا معا في جنات الخلد

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> ياااه كلما تطرقنا لذكر الجنة تزداد النفس شوقا لها وتضطرب



أسأل الله أن يجعلك من أهلها وجميع أخواتنا في الألوكة ومن نحبهم في الله  
في الحقيقه أختـي راجيه رحمة الله
من هنا أريــد أقول لجميع أخواتــي من في قلبها شيئ علي فالتسامحني وأعتذر لو أخطأت في حقها 
وعني انا محلل الجميع بل ومقبله رأس كل واحده منكن
وأقول لكن أحبكن في الله  يارفقة الأخيار :Smile:

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

صغيرتي الغالية قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه 
أحبكِ الذي أحببتنا من أجله 
لم نر منكِ إلا كل طيب وكل خير ... رحمنا الله وإياكِ برحمته وعفا عن الجميع إنه نعم المولى وإنه السميع المجيب

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> رحمنا الله وإياكِ برحمته وعفا عن الجميع إنه نعم المولى وإنه السميع المجيب




اللهـم أمين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ما أحلى وأعذب هذه الكلمات عندما تصدر من قلب يحب فى الله

يوزن المرء بمن صاحب واختار صفيا = وانا اخترتك فازددت رقيا ورقيا
أنت لي نبع من الأخلاص يبقى ابديا = لم أزل اعبد ربي ان لي خلا وفيا


ما اطيب العيش الرغيد باخوة سكنوا الفؤاد وبددوا احزانى



ساكون حافظا لهم ومحبا حبا ينجينا من الخسران

ارجو الاله بفضله وعطائه جمعا واياهم بخير جنان






الحب سفينة اخشابها الاخوة و شراعها حب الله و مجدافها الطاعة و هى النجاة من بحر الفتن


إلهي قد تآخينا ..


وفيك الحب والعهد ..

فنرجو فوقنا ظلا ..
حين الحر يشتد .. 
لنا ولأهلنا عفوا ..
ومنك العفو يمتد ..
ومغفرة ومنزلة ..
وجنانا ما لها حد ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

روعة حياتنا بروعة من أحببنا فيها 
فأنتن الابتسامة التي نشتاق لها ..........
تقبل الله طاعاتكن غالياتي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

سلام عليكن ورحمة وفضل ورضوان من الله 
غالياتي الألوكيات قد عدت إليكن - وإن كانت ستكون على فترات متباعدة - إلا انني عدت إليكن  وانا أحمل إليكن 
الشوق كله  والحب كله

----------


## جمانة انس

-أعتذر الى أخواتي اذ -
احببت ان اسجل هذه الملحوظة
التواصل العلمي الطيب بين الا لو كيات 
يسمح في تجاوز هذا العنوان 
الى عناوين أكثر اشراقا 
**************************
الالوكيات جميعا يرحبن بالراجية رحمة الله 
******************************  ***
وكلنا-والمسلمين اجمعين-
نرجو رحمة الله و عفوه و فضله وكرمه
ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء لنا من امر نا رشدا
وعلمنا من لدنك علما

----------


## أمينة علم النفس

بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم السلام على الأخوات الألوكيات رغم أنني لم أشترك معكن إلا منذ أيام قليلة إلا أني أحسست أنني أعرفكن منذ زمن طويل و هذا من خلال كتاباتكن التي كلها فائدة وهدفها الخير ونشر الدعوة وبسرعة كبيرة أحسست بإنتمائي لكن إني أحبكن في الله .
و أخيرا أذكر : "كل مـا كـان لله دام و غتصل و كـل مـا كان لغير الـله غنقطع و انفصل "
أستودعكن الله أخواتي و أرجو أن أستفيد معكم أكثر و أكثر :Smile:

----------


## أمة الله مريم

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
هل تقبلنني أختكن في الله ؟ وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم.

----------


## أم متاب

السلام عليك اختي انا جديدة في الالوكة وافخر باني منها لان بها مثلكن فارجو ان تقبلوني حبيبة لكم في الله فقد اعجبني موضوعك فها انا ازيد عددكن وانشاء الله اعدكن بالمشاركة فقط دعواتكن لي بالتوفيق ام متاب

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> و أخيرا أذكر : "كل مـا كـان لله دام و غتصل و كـل مـا كان لغير الـله غنقطع و انفصل "



صدقتـي أختي الكريمه أمينه وبارك الله فيك أنيري المنتدى بدعوتك
تشرفنا



> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
> هل تقبلنني أختكن في الله ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بطبع غاليتي تشرفنا بك وبأنتظار تميزك وعطائك للأخوات


موفقات أخواتي الغالياتي...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حّيى  الله كل أخت جديدة بل كل زهرة يانعة دخلت وغرست نفسها بيننا  في بستان الألوكة   بكل الحب والخير والأخوة الصادقة نتقبلها بيننا ونرحب بها 
فحياكن المولى غالياتي  ونسأل الله أن يجمعنا يوم القيامة في جنات الخلد برحمته وكرمه وفضله

----------


## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سلمت تلك الأنامل التي تسعى للخير , وجزاك الله خيراً عزيزتي ..
والحب في الله شيء عظيم كلما أدركنا معناه أكثر وسعينا له أكثر وأكثر .. فنسأل الله أن يجمعنا مع أخواتنا المسلمات في جنات عدن إنه مجيب الدعاء..
محبتكم في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
صدقتِ إي والله يا غاليتي ريم وجزاك ِ الله الخير كله في الدنيا والآخرة 

ونسأل الله الإجابة والقبول

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.... 
جزاكن الله اخياتي على هذا الموضوع الجميل ، ولكن عندي استفسار منكن :
كيف أحب أختا في الله وأنا لاأعرفها لا شكلا ولاسنا ولا بلدا ولا اسما حتى -فأغلب الأسماء مستعارة- ومعذرة إن قلت أننا لسنا متأكدين حتى انها امرأة وليست رجلا ؟
وبصراحة الحب في الله ليس بسيطا لدرجة أن أطلقه هكذا..ولكن لا أطلق الكلمة إلا وانا متاكدة منها فالله سبحانه وتعالى قال ::{ مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ } سورة ق الآية 18 
لاتفهمنني خطأ ولكني أحب الصراحة والصدق ، فأنا لو أطلقت هذه الكلمة هكذا ربما سأحاسب عليها يوم القيامة إن لم تكن نابعة من قلبي متوفرة على الشروط التي قدمتها احدى الأخوات بارك الله فيها.
هو مجرد استفسار فأرجو أن لا تفهمنني خطأ.
وبارك الله فيكن.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حبيبتي الغالية مريم أمة الله 
 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
حياك الله ... 
 قبل أن أرد على تعليقك ... أيا غالية أود أن أطرح عليك سؤالا بارك الله فيك فهلا أجبت أيا غالية : 
* أيهمك شكل أختك ..أو عمرها  .. أو حتى بلدها .. بحيث إن كانت جميلة أو يضاهي عمرها عمري .. وإن كانت من بلدي .. فإنها وحدها حينئذ تستحق أن أحبها في الله ؟ 
 ولي تعليق آخر بإذن الله جل في علاه لاحقا ... لكن هلا أجبت على سؤالي بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أيا حبات العيون ... 
قد اشتقت إليكن شوقا  عظيما لا يعلم به إلا الله جل في علاه 
 أحسن  ما قيل في الأخوة :
             "     إذا أردت أن تعرف ما في قلبك لأخيك .. فتذكره  وأنت خال فإذا ابتسمت فنعم الصحبة ".

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.




> حبيبتي الغالية مريم أمة الله 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
> حياك الله ... 
> قبل أن أرد على تعليقك ... أيا غالية أود أن أطرح عليك سؤالا بارك الله فيك فهلا أجبت أيا غالية : 
> * أيهمك شكل أختك ..أو عمرها .. أو حتى بلدها .. بحيث إن كانت جميلة أو يضاهي عمرها عمري .. وإن كانت من بلدي .. فإنها وحدها حينئذ تستحق أن أحبها في الله ؟ 
> ولي تعليق آخر بإذن الله جل في علاه لاحقا ... لكن هلا أجبت على سؤالي بارك الله فيك ...


أحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه.
لايهمني كل ذلك ، والله يعلم أن المقياس والميزان عندي هو الإسلام وفقط ، وهذا منهج في حياتي بل هي عقيدة اتباعا لحديث النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لا فرق لعربي على عجمي ولا لأبيض على اسود إلابالتقوى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## أم مريمة

السلام عليكن يا عزيزات يا غاليات،
أولا أريد التوجه بالشكر للأخت الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع و أريد إخباركم أني أحبكم في الله يا أخواتي...
أتمنى منكن مساعدتي في تلقي العلم و المشاركة الدائمة معكن...
وفقني الله و إياكن...اللهم اجمعنا على طاعتك و محبتك...آميييييي  ن
بارك الله فيكن و السلام.

----------


## جمانة انس

> الأخوة في الله مثل علاقة اليد والعين
> فحينما تتأذى اليد تدمع العين
> وحينما تدمع العين تمسحها اليد
> (رسالة وصلتني)
> 
> 
> أحبكن في الله أخواتي الفاضلات الكريمات


كلمات عظيمة 
من الطف وارق المعاني
بوركتي
 وبوركت جميع الالوكيات 
والشكر للجميع 
على المعاني الفياضة بالود و التراحم والتناصح الكريم

----------

